# New Skilled Occupation List



## blonid (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi
I got this email- thought it may be of interest- hope the link work which should take you to the new skill list.


The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) was announced by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) in May 2010 and will be effective from 1 July 2010.

The new list has only 181 occupations, a big drop from the over 400 occupations listed in the previous SOL.

The SOL is based on the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) and reflects the high-value skills Australia needs. The list will be updated annually to reflect changes in the country’s needs.

From 1 July 2010, the new list will apply to all applications under the General Skilled Migration (GSM) program, except where transitional arrangements are likely to be provided for.

Transitional arrangements
According to the DIAC, the new SOL does not apply to any valid GSM applications already lodged before the date of implementation.

The new SOL will also not apply to people who, on 8 February 2010:

•Held a subclass 485 (skilled graduate) visa or
•Had a pending subclass 485 visa application
and who apply for a provisional or permanent onshore GSM visa before 31 December 2012.

Additionally, international students who are currently in Australia and who intend to apply for a permanent residence visa once they complete their studies are entitled to transitional arrangements made by the government, to minimise the impact of this change.

The new list will also not apply to international students who, on 8 February 2010, held:

•A subclass 572 (vocational education and training sector) visa
•A subclass 573 (higher education sector) visa
•A subclass 574 (postgraduate research sector) visa
when they apply for a subclass 485 (skilled graduate) visa before 31 December 2012.

The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) | Working In Australia


----------



## miketidball (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Very helpful.


----------

